# Military Uniform for Hunting Camo



## xxxdeer (May 29, 2013)

looks great for a tree stand and thanks for serving!!!


----------



## cowboyup_again (Aug 13, 2009)

I am currently in and I do it all the time in the fall and winter after we change cammies. It's great! I don't even have to change clothes to go hunting just throw on a boonie and a face mask and climb the tree. If you served, I wouldn't even bother taking the tapes off, what is anyone going to do to you? NJP!? Go kill something and lets see the pics.


----------



## kokoskico (May 28, 2013)

I can't stop laughing cowboy,you make a true point I just did not know how well it would work I will post pictures as soon as the season starts.


----------



## zick (Oct 26, 2004)

I believe the camo pattern will work fine as long as you and your outfit stay as scent free as possible along with playing the wind right and keeping your movements to a minimum. Happy hunting and thanks for serving.


----------



## ILOVE3D (Feb 4, 2009)

Although I have been out of the military for over 35 years now I still use military camo for hunting. The military stuff is the best quality you can find. I have a good friend who just retired from the army and shops at the px so for years he has been able to supply me with camo. I have your same design as well as the desert (brown shades) of the same. I still have a new pair of the older camo woodland I have yet to wear and it is all good. And a special Thank's for your service to our country.


----------



## Moebow (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm retired USAF after 36 years total and must ask. This relates to "archery coaching" -- how????

Arne


----------



## cowboyup_again (Aug 13, 2009)

I am deployed right now but I plan on taking my FROG Uniform and making an ASAT like pattern with it for early season. It has a light color to it already and will use black and brown dye pins to make the horn like patterns. It is also impregnated with permethrin already which will help with the ticks. I will do a thread on here when I get home it should be fun. If you have desert cammies you should do it and lets see how it turns out. We can compare our hunts during the season.


----------



## cowboyup_again (Aug 13, 2009)

Moebow said:


> I'm retired USAF after 36 years total and must ask. This relates to "archery coaching" -- how????
> 
> Arne


Simple mistake, if your a mod you could probably move it.


----------



## kokoskico (May 28, 2013)

this would relate in the sense of tactics and gear i did enough research to know gear can make or brake you and if there were any mods i had to do well i think this would of bee a good place to start not the DIY section.


----------



## cowboyup_again (Aug 13, 2009)

kokoskico said:


> this would relate in the sense of tactics and gear i did enough research to know gear can make or brake you and if there were any mods i had to do well i think this would of bee a good place to start not the DIY section.


Mod as in a moderator...they can move threads to different sections.


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

don't worry about it...

what is a coach for anyhow?.....to help out at all points,of said subjects,to reach the higher objectives.


----------



## outdoorsmannc (Sep 12, 2011)

There have been more game taken in a pair of woodland bdu's than all of the other commercial patterns combined! Just try to match your pattern to the tree you pick as it looks like there is a lot of green in it.


----------



## emerson (Sep 20, 2009)

Son is out of the USMC and I have used his . I used to use the old camo woodland and like it because of the big spots of color .Didn't blob up . Years ago I went out to the woods at about 40 yards or so and took pictures of me in different camo and the old camo woodland ,was one of the best ( didn't blob up ) This was before son got out , didn't try his yet.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

I don't have a problem with you posting this question here & don's see a problem with using your military camo. Anything that breaks up the human outline should work. Scent and sound are usually the problems when I get busted.

However, you will probably get more response to this question response in the Bowhunting forum. 

And THANK YOU for your service!

Allen


----------



## havocc (Jul 8, 2013)

Im a weekend warrior, and just got a pair of the new "insect repellent" ACU's.... which i must add do not work! i think they smell different, so i wouldn't use them for a hunt.


----------

